# RecipeDB - Amarillo Honey Ale



## Jazzafish (10/2/08)

Amarillo Honey Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes My first honey beer, turned out a winner. Mashed for 1 hour @ 65*C. Fermented @19*C for both primary and secondary. 1Kg of Honey added in secondary after a short boil/rapid chill along with the 0min hops (no field for dry hop). Just kegged, chilled, carbonated then served and enjoyed! Fermented with WLP 060 American Blend. 60min Amarillo is a mash hop. 60min Northern Brewer is a first wort hop.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg Powells Organic Malt (powells Malts)    0.5 kg Powells Wheat (Powells Malts)    0.3 kg JWM Light Munich    0.15 kg JWM Crystal 140       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      10 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 15mins)    10 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 5mins)    10 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    10 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    10 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 60mins)         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.05 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 26.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.4%   Colour 10 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days


----------

